# HR-24 IR mode remote garbage



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

I have an hr24 that has had a VERY frustrating intermittent IR issue (about 1/3 of ir commands are not registered at all by the receiver) since I got this machine. In fact I replaced a previous one that I thought was a hardware problem, and the new one has the same issue!

I've checked for interference, and all the other resets/upgrades, and nothing helped. Eventually I switched it to RF mode and the problems went away. I'd hoped a newer firmware version would have fixed it, but I just switched back to IR and immediately the problems returned. 

So this means I can't use my universal remote (or use my iphone as a remote which I wanted to do) because this stupid thing won't respond to IR codes reliably.

Has ANYONE figured out how to fix this? Or whether getting ANOTHER hr24 will solve the problem?

Is there any other way around this?

SOMEBODY must have figured it out after all this time, I'd think.

"Help me Obi Wan Kinobe! You're my only hope!"

Steve


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Could it be your TV location, backlight settings?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Could it be your TV location, backlight settings?


LCD screens are known to emit a lot of IR, which may be the issue here.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

If you're networked- or the receiver is on your LAN- you could use IP control for a number of functions. 

Could the remote be dodgy? 

Is there something wrong with using RF? (Other than incompatibility with a U-remote.)


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

CraterGrillo said:


> I have an hr24 that has had a VERY frustrating intermittent IR issue (about 1/3 of ir commands are not registered at all by the receiver) since I got this machine. In fact I replaced a previous one that I thought was a hardware problem, and the new one has the same issue!
> 
> I've checked for interference, and all the other resets/upgrades, and nothing helped. Eventually I switched it to RF mode and the problems went away. I'd hoped a newer firmware version would have fixed it, but I just switched back to IR and immediately the problems returned.
> 
> ...


It could be your remote. It could be the HR24. More than one have had a bad IR sensor.

Unless you're using a 3DTV, in which case the transmitter for the glasses is overwhelming your remote.


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Could it be your TV location, backlight settings?


Nope. Tried eliminating all surrounding "interference". No change.


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> LCD screens are known to emit a lot of IR, which may be the issue here.


Nope. I used cardboard and prevented the IR receiver from seeing anything but the remote. No change.


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> If you're networked- or the receiver is on your LAN- you could use IP control for a number of functions.
> 
> Could the remote be dodgy?
> 
> Is there something wrong with using RF? (Other than incompatibility with a U-remote.)


Using universal remotes or directv remote - same issue. So it's not the remote.

I CAN use the RF, except that I now have a pronto universal remote for everything except the directv stuff.

The whole idea is to have a single remote.

IR remotes are NOT magic. I can't believe in 2011 a system would have such trouble with simply responding to a remote.

Steve


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> If you're networked- or the receiver is on your LAN- you could use IP control for a number of functions.
> 
> Could the remote be dodgy?
> 
> Is there something wrong with using RF? (Other than incompatibility with a U-remote.)


Can IP control do pause, play, rewind, list, guide (all the normal remote functions)?

Steve


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

ndole said:


> It could be your remote. It could be the HR24. More than one have had a bad IR sensor.
> 
> Unless you're using a 3DTV, in which case the transmitter for the glasses is overwhelming your remote.


This is not with 3d - just normal 2d.

HR24/remote were replaced initially because I thought I'd proven that there was a hardware problem. But with the 2nd unit, exactly the same problem. Tried lots of remotes - no change.

So the only thing that makes "sense" to me is that the HR24 itself has an issue, and I got 2 bum units in a row with the problem.

Unless it's the HR firmware, but in that case I think everyone would have the issue. I find it hard to believe folks could live with this (2 out of every 3 presses does something).

Most users don't have this issue do they? If not, it must be unit specific, and maybe I should figure out if I can return it. The only problem is I think I bought it outright so I'm not paying the monthly bill. Does directv still have the obligation to replace it for me?

Steve


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

CraterGrillo said:


> Nope. I used cardboard and prevented the IR receiver from seeing anything but the remote. No change.


Not sure what your did, but it may not have done what you expected.
Do you have any power setting in the TV, since it seems you do have an LCD.
I played with my Sony's power settings and found one that didn't swamp and IR sensor I was using for other devices.
I had to play with this when I changed to this LCD, from my older RPTV.
While any receiver may have a defective IR senors, it seems "odd" to have two in a row that do.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> While any receiver may have a defective IR senors, it seems "odd" to have two in a row that do.


I'm thinking the same thing. It's possible to have two defective sensors, but the odds would certainly be against it. Having worked on electronics for awhile you tend to look for a common denominator in a situation like this (interference.) I would try testing the receiver in another room/environment if possible.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

CraterGrillo said:


> ...Most users don't have this issue do they? If not, it must be unit specific, and maybe I should figure out if I can return it. The only problem is I think I bought it outright so I'm not paying the monthly bill. Does directv still have the obligation to replace it for me?
> 
> Steve


I have a HR24 that did not respond to IR at all. I tried resetting the remote settings, different remotes, nothing worked. Out of desperation I did a "reset everything" and it started to work perfectly, and have not had a problem since.

If you "own" your DVR (which means you probably would have had to buy it from a DirecTV employee or from a commercial user) then DirecTV is only obligated to replace it if you have the extended protection plan. If any case, you still pay $6 per month for service unless this is your only receiver.


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Not sure what your did, but it may not have done what you expected.
> Do you have any power setting in the TV, since it seems you do have an LCD.
> I played with my Sony's power settings and found one that didn't swamp and IR sensor I was using for other devices.
> I had to play with this when I changed to this LCD, from my older RPTV.
> While any receiver may have a defective IR senors, it seems "odd" to have two in a row that do.


If I remember correctly, I actually tried turning the TV off, switching channels a number of times, and saw that the DVR wouldn't register every time.

But I'll try it again.

I have a small electronics design company, so I also wouldn't expect 2 in a row to be defective. They were from the same company at the same time however so they COULD have been from the same lot of units.

Steve


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

CraterGrillo said:


> If I remember correctly, I actually tried turning the TV off, switching channels a number of times, and saw that the DVR wouldn't register every time.
> 
> But I'll try it again.
> 
> ...


"wouldn't and shouldn't" :lol:
Maybe try moving the receiver some distance, or to another room/TV.
My Sony LCD floods the whole room, so it was hard finding a spot that this other IR receiver could be without being triggered/flooded.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I would suggest turning off everything in the room and even surrounding rooms; lights, tv, everything... And see if the problem remains. I really think its interference.


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I would suggest turning off everything in the room and even surrounding rooms; lights, tv, everything... And see if the problem remains. I really think its interference.


I'll give that a shot this afternoon. I'd LOVE to have this be the answer. I'll let everyone know what I find out...

And thanks for the comments everyone!

Steve


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Have you tried using a different remote code set?


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Have you tried using a different remote code set?


I'm not quite sure what you mean. I've tried different remotes (2 diff directv remotes), plus my universal remote. All had same issues.

BUT I figured something out, that I'll post separately...


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

CraterGrillo said:


> I'll give that a shot this afternoon. I'd LOVE to have this be the answer. I'll let everyone know what I find out...
> 
> And thanks for the comments everyone!
> 
> Steve


OK I figured something out.

Problem still exists even if I turn off the tv. Hmmm... So it's not LCD interference (that's what I did that I thought eliminated "interference" before).

BUT if I turn on the incandescent lights in the room, OR open the blinds to let some sun in the room (not a ton, but some light), the problem starts happening.

I'm surprised that the IR system is so sensitive, where other IR devices I've had never exhibit problems.

Does this make sense? And if so, is there anything I can do about it? For example, use and IR repeater and have the IR repeated directly into the DVR?

Any ideas?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

CraterGrillo said:


> I'm not quite sure what you mean. I've tried different remotes (2 diff directv remotes), plus my universal remote. All had same issues.
> 
> BUT I figured something out, that I'll post separately...


There are 4 to 8 separate IR codesets you can use. The default is set 1. If you try the other sets, you may find the light that is affecting the frequency of set 1, might not affect the others.

Go to Remote setup/advanced and try codeset 2, 3 or 4.


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> There are 4 to 8 separate IR codesets you can use. The default is set 1. If you try the other sets, you may find the light that is affecting the frequency of set 1, might not affect the others.
> 
> Go to Remote setup/advanced and try codeset 2, 3 or 4.


AHH!! Thanks for that clear explanation. I'll try it now and see if anything like that works. if it DOES, then I can reprogram my universal remote with the other codeset.

I'll let folks know after some more experimentation.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

CraterGrillo said:


> Can IP control do pause, play, rewind, list, guide (all the normal remote functions)?
> 
> Steve


Yes, but as commands change, things can go awry- this is with Waltz49's app. The iPad app no doubt will be kept current as changes are made at the mother ship.


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

CraterGrillo said:


> AHH!! Thanks for that clear explanation. I'll try it now and see if anything like that works. if it DOES, then I can reprogram my universal remote with the other codeset.
> 
> I'll let folks know after some more experimentation.


OK so codeset #4 was better than any others. BUT with lights on and light coming in it was still only hitting about 3/4 of the time. That IS better than the 50% with codeset 1.

But that's not good enough in the long-run without being frustrating I think.

What about an IR repeater, where we can block the light coming into the DVR other than the repeater?

Is there a device that would help out for something like this?

Since this ONLY happens with the DVR (doesn't happen to my yamaha receiver at all) it's apparently a hw design or firmware weakness. So it's directv-specific, and possibly specific to this dvr series. Is it just the HR24? Any other options?

Steve


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

Rtm said:


> Why not just try RF mode instead of IR I'm 99% sure you're remote has RF if you have a HR24?


We've been using the RF on the HR24 for at least 6 months, and it's FINE.

The problem is that we are forced to use 2 remotes (my pronto universal and the DVR remote) because most equipment is IR, but in this mode the DVR isn't.

AND I wanted to move off my ancient pronto towards a more modern universal remote (on my itouch possibly).

So I wanted to see if there was a solution to the IR problem.

Steve


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Did you actually UNPLUG the TV (not just use the off button). It's a VERY long shot, but the IR interference you get from LCD TVs is from the backlight power supply. It's just possible that when your TV is on standby the backlight sensor still operates, so turning the lights on might affect the sensor.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

I know you mentioned incandescent lights, but are you using any CFLs, as they have been known to cause problems.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

I have a Harmony One with the RF/IR repeater. The repeater has several individual IR emitters and they are attached to the receivers in front of the sensors with a black rubber boot that completely blocks any stray light form entering the sensor. Would something like this work in your applicatoin?


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

azarby said:


> I know you mentioned incandescent lights, but are you using any CFLs, as they have been known to cause problems.


I do use CFLs (I use one in a corner to give ambient light), but it's off and wasn't causing issues. The ones that were are incandescent uplights. And the blinds with sunlight.

Steve


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

azarby said:


> I have a Harmony One with the RF/IR repeater. The repeater has several individual IR emitters and they are attached to the receivers in front of the sensors with a black rubber boot that completely blocks any stray light form entering the sensor. Would something like this work in your applicatoin?


Interesting. I'd think this would solve the problem, as would a simple repeater I'd think.

Steve


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

texasbrit said:


> Did you actually UNPLUG the TV (not just use the off button). It's a VERY long shot, but the IR interference you get from LCD TVs is from the backlight power supply. It's just possible that when your TV is on standby the backlight sensor still operates, so turning the lights on might affect the sensor.


I see what you're thinking but that's more than a longshot I think. If the TV was switched off, and the backlight still came on as a result of sensor input, about 50 people at Sony should be fired for absolute incompetence (the people who spec'd it, implemented it, tested it, and eventually approved it).

This is not a slam against your idea, but if this were the case, it would be the last SONY I'd ever buy because I can't trust anything they do if they mess up something as simple as "power off".

But to double check I'll unplug it and see... 

Steve


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Since it seems this is a Sony LCD, the setting I played with on mine was power saving [changed from high].


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

CraterGrillo said:


> I see what you're thinking but that's more than a longshot I think. If the TV was switched off, and the backlight still came on as a result of sensor input, about 50 people at Sony should be fired for absolute incompetence (the people who spec'd it, implemented it, tested it, and eventually approved it).
> 
> This is not a slam against your idea, but if this were the case, it would be the last SONY I'd ever buy because I can't trust anything they do if they mess up something as simple as "power off".
> 
> ...


OK so good news - we don't have to fire 50 folks at SONY. 

Unplugging the tv made no difference. Lights on - horrible. Lights low, no problem.

So maybe an IR repeater is the solution so we can keep stray light from hitting the DVR?? Man that's crazy. IR is "NOT" a new technology, and I've never experienced this problem with other devices.

Steve


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

How about just taping a piece of black electrical tape over the sensor with a pinhole in it. Should restrict the light, and still let the IR through.


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> How about just taping a piece of black electrical tape over the sensor with a pinhole in it. Should restrict the light, and still let the IR through.


Hmm.... So is the theory that the ambient light is overwhelming the sensor? If that were the case, wouldn't a pinhole also limit the remote output getting to the DVR?

It's an idea though.

Do you know where the sensor is exactly? By playing with the remote, it seems somewhere near the Directv logo that's backlit, but that's about all I can tell.

Steve


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

1/2 way between guide and power


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

Titan25 said:


> I have a HR24 that did not respond to IR at all. I tried resetting the remote settings, different remotes, nothing worked. Out of desperation I did a "reset everything" and it started to work perfectly, and have not had a problem since.
> 
> If you "own" your DVR (which means you probably would have had to buy it from a DirecTV employee or from a commercial user) then DirecTV is only obligated to replace it if you have the extended protection plan. If any case, you still pay $6 per month for service unless this is your only receiver.


DirecTV does replace owned receivers with out the protection plan, however they are replaced with leased receivers instead of owned receivers if you do not have the protection plan.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Changing IR addresses is unlikely to have any effect because the frequency is the same for all. Only a few bits in the signal are different from one address to the next. If you are willing to consider a different remote, the Xsight Touch is similar to your pronto but will control your HR24 via RF and everything else via IR. It was about $50 last time I checked.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Titan25 said:


> I have a HR24 that did not respond to IR at all. I tried resetting the remote settings, different remotes, nothing worked. Out of desperation I did a "reset everything" and it started to work perfectly, and have not had a problem since.
> 
> If you "own" your DVR (which means you probably would have had to buy it from a DirecTV employee or from a commercial user) then DirecTV is only obligated to replace it if you have the extended protection plan. If any case, you still pay $6 per month for service unless this is your only receiver.


The receiver was probably setup for an advanced setup so it was looking for commands coming from AV1 on the remote. The reset everything put it back to default.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

CraterGrillo said:


> OK so good news - we don't have to fire 50 folks at SONY.
> 
> Unplugging the tv made no difference. Lights on - horrible. Lights low, no problem.
> 
> ...


That's good, as I said it was a long shot!

An IR extender might solve the problem. I have a Pronto 7000 and use an IR extender to get the IR to devices that are outside the normal IR beamwidth of the Pronto. FYI I have HR24s but the -500 model and don't have an IR interference issue (with the LCD TV, lights or the sun!)


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> The receiver was probably setup for an advanced setup so it was looking for commands coming from AV1 on the remote. The reset everything put it back to default.


Ahhhhh...that explains it.


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

mdavej said:


> Changing IR addresses is unlikely to have any effect because the frequency is the same for all. Only a few bits in the signal are different from one address to the next. If you are willing to consider a different remote, the Xsight Touch is similar to your pronto but will control your HR24 via RF and everything else via IR. It was about $50 last time I checked.


Unless I misread the specs, and to clarify for anyone else who's reading this, the xsight touch can't control the HR24 directly via RF, but it does have an RF extender option which sends the commands to an extender box via rf and the extender box sends the ir to the HR24 directly. This would be functionally similar to using an IR repeater to solve the HR24's problem.

Correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

CraterGrillo said:


> Unless I misread the specs, and to clarify for anyone else who's reading this, the xsight touch can't control the HR24 directly via RF, but it does have an RF extender option which sends the commands to an extender box via rf and the extender box sends the ir to the HR24 directly. This would be functionally similar to using an IR repeater to solve the HR24's problem.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong...


The Xsight Touch can control the HR24 directly via RF (but can't be setup to control multiple HR24's via RF, only one). In addition, you can purchase an RF to IR extender. Here is a link to their support site that says the following:


> The Xsight™ Touch remote can control DIRECTV® satellite receivers with RF capability even when the satellite receiver is hidden in a closed cabinet or in a different room.
> 
> The Xsight™ Touch can control DIRECTV® receivers with RF capability without using the ARRE433B RF extender.


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> The Xsight Touch can control the HR24 directly via RF (but can't be setup to control multiple HR24's via RF, only one). In addition, you can purchase an RF to IR extender.


Thanks for the clarification. I wouldn't have figured that out from all that I've read on it.

Are there any harmony remotes that can do the same? Those seem pretty straightforward and those who I know who have them, like them.

Any other remote suggestions that might be a good choice?

Steve


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Unfortunately, there aren't any Harmony remotes that have DIRECTV RF. I have a Harmony and the XSight and they both have there pluses and minuses. Most people seem to prefer the Harmony One, if your willing to spend $150+ for a remote. It just depends on what you are looking for. You can read through this thread for more suggestions [link].


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

CraterGrillo said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I wouldn't have figured that out from all that I've read on it.
> 
> Are there any harmony remotes that can do the same? Those seem pretty straightforward and those who I know who have them, like them.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but the Xsight Touch is the only universal remote on the planet (besides the DirecTV remote) that will solve your problem (control DirecTV in RF and everything else in IR). All other solutions require the DirecTV box to be in IR mode, the apparent source of your problem.

I've also had both, and the Xsight isn't so bad. It beats not being able to use a remote at all.


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

mdavej said:


> Sorry, but the Xsight Touch is the only universal remote on the planet (besides the DirecTV remote) that will solve your problem (control DirecTV in RF and everything else in IR). All other solutions require the DirecTV box to be in IR mode, the apparent source of your problem.
> 
> I've also had both, and the Xsight isn't so bad. It beats not being able to use a remote at all.


I think I'll order a simple IR extender and see if the problem with the directv DVR can be avoided by masking off other light and having the extender emitter near it.

Pretty clearly there's a firmware issue with the IR section and it's not "adjusting" to the ambient light properly. My suspicion is that it's saturating the sensor from the ambient light.

The only other possibility is that there's something about the particular IR frequency used by directv that's somehow different than other brands and models, but I doubt that.

Much more likely that they just aren't setting the gain properly on the receiver. Sigh.

Too bad it takes this much energy to work around a problem that's clearly not rocket science. Oh well.

I'll try getting an IR extender and see if that works. I'll let everyone know if it does.

Steve


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Did you try the simple solutions yet, like masking tape and relocation? That should work better than electrical tape with a pinhole.


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

mdavej said:


> Did you try the simple solutions yet, like masking tape and relocation? That should work better than electrical tape with a pinhole.


I tried using some differently-shaped cones so that the IR wouldn't "see" the direct bulb on the uplight - it was hard to have the IR remote useable and have it not pick up the incandescent light from the room.

It's pretty clear the fw or hw has a serious issue, so I'm not going to dork around much more until I get the IR extender which should be in wednesday.

It ticks me off that this directv DVR has this issue (previous receivers never had it, and none of my other equipment does).

Steve


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

I SOLVED IT!!!!! Bought a logitech IR repeater. Once I block out the DTV dvr from ambient light, and put it near the IR emitter, IT WORKS PERFECTLY.

Clearly the IR receiver has a firmware or hw-related issue on this dvr that makes it susceptible to ambient light. In my case it was either sunlight through a window (not even that bright) or incandescent light from 2 bulbs in the room.

It works 100% of the time with my jury-rigged IR repeater setup. Now all I need to do is make it more permanent and aesthetic. 

Thanks for everyone's comments, and I hope this thread (and the other one I have open) help others solve their IR problems too.

Steve


----------



## don7395 (Mar 28, 2008)

These Direct TV dvrs dont work well with ir extenders. If the ir sensor on your hr24 sees the ir from the remote and the extender at the same time the hr24 will not respond to the remote. I had this problem with an ir extender. You need to use ir extender ir leds and place one over the sensor location on the hr24 and then cover it with something to block any ir from the remotes ir led from getting to the sensor. This is tricky to do as the ir pickup in the hr24 is very sensitive


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

don7395 said:


> These Direct TV dvrs dont work well with ir extenders. If the ir sensor on your hr24 sees the ir from the remote and the extender at the same time the hr24 will not respond to the remote. I had this problem with an ir extender. You need to use ir extender ir leds and place one over the sensor location on the hr24 and then cover it with something to block any ir from the remotes ir led from getting to the sensor. This is tricky to do as the ir pickup in the hr24 is very sensitive


You're exactly right of course. I'm going to "encase" the ir receiver and IR emitter so that they won't pick up ambient light. But with a simple pie-plate over both (to cut out the ambient light as well as the original DTV remote output), it works perfectly.

So I wouldn't say that it doesn't work with IR extenders. I'd say, with an IR extender, IT WORKS. You just have to set up the IR extender the way it was intended.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

CraterGrillo said:


> OK so codeset #4 was better than any others. BUT with lights on and light coming in it was still only hitting about 3/4 of the time. That IS better than the 50% with codeset 1.
> 
> But that's not good enough in the long-run without being frustrating I think.
> 
> ...


I had the exact same problem several years ago with my HR-100. The ir senser is very sensitive to light and window glare. I moved the dvr into a well ventilated cabinet and hooked up an ir repeater. I went with *Microsmith Hot Link Pro*. The best part is I can use my IR remote at 120+ degree angles and everything works perfectly (dvr, avr, bluray, plasma etc).

Good luck getting it straightened out.


----------



## CraterGrillo (Sep 8, 2006)

steve053 said:


> I had the exact same problem several years ago with my HR-100. The ir senser is very sensitive to light and window glare. I moved the dvr into a well ventilated cabinet and hooked up an ir repeater. I went with *Microsmith Hot Link Pro*. The best part is I can use my IR remote at 120+ degree angles and everything works perfectly (dvr, avr, bluray, plasma etc).
> 
> Good luck getting it straightened out.


You apparently didn't see my most recent posts.

It works perfectly with my new IR blaster.

And I went back to codeset 1 and it also works perfectly.

Steve


----------

